
Evolutionary algorithm outperforms deep-learning machines at video games - YeGoblynQueenne
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/611568/evolutionary-algorithm-outperforms-deep-learning-machines-at-video-games/
======
vokep
Lol of course just because its something "new" and different, evolutionary
algos must be "more powerful"

~~~
jvanderbot
Who calls evolutionary algorithms new? This title could have been written in
1994 if they had just used the term ANN instead of deep-learning.

People were writing books about this way back then.

